# Wer darf die neue Risikobeurteilung und auslegung der Siherheitstechnik durchführen?



## maxi (3 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

Habe mich gestern vergebens bemüht bei Kammern und BG eine Antowrt zu erhalten.

Wer ist berechtigt die neue Rikobeurteilung durhzuführen.
Wer ist berechtigt die Sicherheitseinrichtungen an einer Produktionsanlage auszulegen?

Wer trägt bei Schaden die Haftung (Firma oder Person)

Grüße


----------



## jabba (4 Dezember 2009)

Nach meinem Kenntnisstand gibt es keine Vorschrift die da was genaues zu aussagt. Deshalb muss man hier wieder Interpretieren und die vorliegenden Vorschriften zu Grund nehmen.

Mal als Ansatz :
- Wer haftet für einen Fehler
-> Derjenige der die Konformität bestätigt hat.

- Wer darf die Konformität unterschreiben
-> Jeder. In der Regel ist es der Betriebsleiter/GF/Besitzer. Wenn der Betriebsverantwortliche dies übertragen will, sollten diejenigen die das machen eine schriftliche "Freistellung von Weisungen" fordern. Dies gibt es beim Ex-Schutz, da muss die Person freigestellt sein um unabhängig vom Vorgestetzten die Gesetze .

- Weche Kenntnisse muss man haben
->Nachweisen muss ich keine, aber mit der Unterschrift habe ich bestätigt das ich die Vorschriften kenne und verstanden habe, sowie diese auch richtig umgesetzt habe. Da hilft es nicht nachher zu sagen "ich hab ja keine Schulung" oder "ich bin ja nur Elektriker".

-> Weiterhin ein Hinweis an die Leute die das machen sollen.
-> Lasst euch erstens "Freistellen" und zweitens eine Haftpflichtversicherung auf eine Person für solche Fehler durch die Firma abschliessen lassen.

Es ist extra kein definierte Nachweis festgelegt worden, da dies erstens in Europa schwierig umzusetzen ist, und man kleine Firmen nicht benachteiligen will. Faktisch muss derjenige der die Unterschrift leistet sich die Kenntnisse der zuarbeitenden z.B. bei der Risikobeurteilung versichern lassen.  Im Betrieb sollten daher alle die am Gesamtprozess der Konformität mitarbeiten auch für ihre Tätigkeit unterschreiben, um damit auch die Verantwortung für ihre Tätigkeit zu übernehmen.

....
Ist ja noch Platz für Diskussionen


----------



## maxi (5 Dezember 2009)

Danke Jabba.

Dies ist sehr hilfreich.


--

Habe noch eine Frage, nun bezüglich CE.

Trägt die PErson die ein CE Zeichen an die Anlage anbringt eine mitverantwortung zur CE?


----------



## Andreas Koenig (5 Dezember 2009)

Hallo, 
wenn Du den körperlichen Akt des Anbringens der Kennzeichung meinst: nein. Denn entscheidend für die Konformitätserklärung ist, wer die Unterschrift auf der Erklärung leistet.  Adressat der MaschR/EMVR/NSR ist ja der "Unternehmer"  Im Falle des Falles wird es dann wohl der Unternehmer bzw. sein Beauftragter sein, der zu organisieren hat, wer wie und wann auf Grund welcher Konformitätserklärung das CE anzubringen hat.

Zu den Haftung durch den Werker etc. dürfte es dann wohl allenfalls kommen (und dann auch nur intern = arbeitsrechtlich) , wenn dieser entgegen ausdrücklicher Weisung seines Vorgesetzten ein CE-Schild aufklebt. 

Ausser im Sondermaschinenbau ist das Typenschild incl. CE ja auch nichts besonderes, sondern ein Einzelteil wie jedes anderes. 

Gruss Andreas


----------



## Uwe Schröder (5 Dezember 2009)

*Auch etwas Hilfe!*

Hallo!

Das CE - Kennzeichen an einer Maschine zeigt das die Maschine Konform den Europäschen Normen ist!

Der CE Aufkleber bringt eingentlich nicht so viel.
Wird auch überall schon in Spitzgußwerkzeugen mit eingearbeiten, obwohl das Gerät/Maschine garkeine Konformitätserklärung hat!

Vielleicht ein kurzer Ablauf:
1. Riskio einschätzen über Gefährdungsbeurteilung, mit möglicher Restgefährdung!
2. Dokumentation der Maschine in Landessprache erstellen.
3. Maschinenbediener einweisen.
4. Übergabeprotollkoll von Bediener und Anlagenkäufer unterschreiben lassen.
5. Ab jetzt haftet der Betreiber!
6. Änderung der Anlage nur in Absprache mit Hersteller, sonst erlischt CE!
(Aufzählung nicht vollständig - nur ein ungefähre Reihenfolge)
Günstig ist immer bei solchen Fragen eine Fachkraft für Arbeitssicherheit zu konsultieren.( solch Sicherheitsfutzi wie ich)

mfg und keine Schlaflose Nächte wegen CE
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Andreas Koenig (5 Dezember 2009)

Hallo Uwe, 
da muss ich Dir aber widersprechen.  Die Punkte 1+2 sind nur eine von vielen Vorausssetzungen einer Konformitätserklärung, die Punkte ab 3 haben nichts mit der CE-Konformität zu tun.  Der Punkt 6 ist schlicht nicht korrekt. Er resultiert aus dem falschen Verständnis, ein "CE" sei so eine Art "Sicherheitszertifikat".  Das CE ist jedoch ein Handelskennzeichen, das das  Inverkehrbringen der Maschine in der gesamten EU erlaubt.  "Ungültig" wird das CE-Zeichen allenfalls , wenn "wesentliche" Änderungen im Sinn der MaschR erfolgen und daher der Umbauer neuer Hersteller wird. Und da kann man ggf. sehr viel ändern.... Und auch das gilt nur in Deutschland, da nur hier dieser Begriff "Wesentliche Änderungen" eigenmächtig geschaffen wurde. 

Gruss Andreas


----------



## jabba (5 Dezember 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Danke Jabba.
> 
> Dies ist sehr hilfreich.
> 
> ...



Andreas König hat das wesentliche schon gesagt, aber...
Faktisch ist es sch... egal wer das Zeichen anbringt, irgendeiner muss es ja machen sonst darf die Maschine nicht raus.  Ich will nicht hoffen das es irgendwo eine Firma gibt, wo alle Leute rumlaufen "toll da ist ja schon ein CE drauf " und keiner weiss warum *ROFL*
Das ist Sache des internen Controllings .
-Grundkonzept der Konstruktion
- Sicherheitsanalyse
- Konstruktion mit konstruktiver Sicherheit
- Neue Sicherheitsanalyse
- Montage , und Fertigung
- Inbetriebnahme
- Überprüfung und Validierung der Sicherheitsanfoderungen
- Prüfung der Dokumentation
-- Gefährdungsanalyse
-- Umsetzung
-- Validierung
-- Messungen Prüfungen usw
...
- CE Erklärung
- Interne Abnahme
- Anbringen CE Kennzeichen 
- Prüfen durch z.B. Versandabteilung ob CE-Kennzeichen vorhanden
...

Dies ist nur mal im Anriss ein Ablauf der natürlich betrieblich bedingt unterschiedlich sein kann, aber im Grunde den Weg aufzeigen soll.

Man kann natürlich den Fall konstruieren das der Chef sagt "mach da mal ein CE drauf, machen die anderen auch". In so einem Fall ist der Mitarbeiter auf keinen Fall rechtlich zu belangen, auch wenn es es ohne Anweisung macht. Denn das anbringen ist nur die "visuelle" Bestätigung , das wesentliche ist die Erklärung . In diesem Fall das einfach ein CE aufgeklebt wird ist der Betriebsinhaber /GF voll in der Verantwortung.

@Uwe Schröder
Was Andreas Koenig geschrieben hat ist etwas weich formuliert, ich würde sagen der Beitrag ist für :sm11:, der hat mehr Falschaussagen als richtige und verwirrt die Leute .


----------

